# FC2



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll waste hours and hours playing this. If anyone has ever played fantastic contraption, they have made a newer version. 

http://www.sparkworkz.com/fc2/


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well about 2 hours after clicking on the link I can say that yes it is addictive


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i just spent an hour on it. lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

its had me hooked all week. i cant figure a few of them out :banghead: :cussing:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I was playing this at work the other afternoon while I had nothing else better to do, and wound up staying for almost 40min longer then I had to lol. Very addictive game.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I FINALLY got this level. Dammitman

www.sparkworkz.com/fc2/?designId=89574


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I skipped that one!! I could never figure it out


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Not all solutions have to be complicated. LOL

http://www.sparkworkz.com/fc2/?designId=90469


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

what about this one?


http://www.sparkworkz.com/fc2/?designId=90469


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummm that's mine.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

the bullying level is really pissing me off!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha! You just need to be a bigger bully. :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:haha: I made a for sure contraption on that one


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Here ya go BigIzzy.

lets try again

ok that didnt work :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Says restricted. Did you pay for the game?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

No I didn't pay. Wonder why it says that?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It aint purdy but it wurks...

http://www.sparkworkz.com/fc2/?designId=94261


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Has anybody figured out how to do substitution?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I made an extremely crude catapult, slung an opposing magnet on the other side of the top magnet, then my catapult became unstable, flopped over and crawled it's way over to the object then kinda scooted it to the goal. (Got lucky)


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

have you checked out the vids on youtube? There is ALOT of them.


----------

